# Amida Antimagnetic Auto And Sekonda Ussr



## Yerdusk (Feb 8, 2012)

I've just dug these out of a box from my uncles. Was wondering if anyone could help with some information about them please?

First is an Amida. It's an automatic and says antimagnetic above the second hand. It had been in a box for god knows how many years and after a just a slight movement it ticked straight back into life and keeps very good time! On the back it just says aluminium metal back and Swiss.










Next is a Sekonda 19 jewels USSR. The back is just stamped with 571300. It's a wind up and again worked straight away and keeps good time!










Any info about age, and value would be great please, not sure if it's worth keeping them or parting with them.

Adam.


----------

